# Test Shots - Structures



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm going through some old shots and will post a couple of "structure" pictures. Feel free to criticize as I took these with other things in mind.

This one is just an old ranch house and needed way too much digital manipulation, but I like these old rock houses:



[Click for larger size.]

I'll post some others later.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Nothing too special about this one except that the story goes that it is John Nance Garner's old hunting cabin:



[Click picture to enlarge.}


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I like all the pictures of the old houses


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I think this one counts as a structure:



[Click picture for larger size.}


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I like all the pictures of the old houses


 Thanks. Luckily you can't see the cow that wandered into the first house and expired!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I bet you could smell it LOL LOL


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I bet you could smell it LOL LOL


 Oh yes indeed!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I need to make a trip to west Texas, My g-granddads old house was rock like that and I bet it is still standing. My Grandads house has already fallen. All that is left is a rock cistern.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

One more tonight -- can a fence be a construction?



[Click picture for larger size.]


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I need to make a trip to west Texas, My g-granddads old house was rock like that and I bet it is still standing. My Grandads house has already fallen. All that is left is a rock cistern.


 This one had a hand-dug well lined with rock. Of course the place was cluttered with broken down trucks and other debris.:headknock


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> One more tonight -- can a fence be a construction?


Nice shots CH. I was thinking the same thing. Fence or windmill, kind of a Texas theme. I tested a windmill shot in the test/cookie forum that I considered using. My shots of buildings are not very impressive.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Pod said:


> Nice shots CH. I was thinking the same thing. Fence or windmill, kind of a Texas theme. I tested a windmill shot in the test/cookie forum that I considered using. My shots of buildings are not very impressive.


 Very atmospheric windmill shot!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*I have a suggestion...*

Let's try to keep all the non-entry structure pictures on this thread. That will 1) keep it near the top of the board and 2) allow more room for other items. Here's one from Estes Park this summer. Sure wish I had shot it anytime other than midday. I give you Our Lady of the Mountains Catholic Church...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

RustyBrown said:


> Let's try to keep all the non-entry structure pictures on this thread. That will 1) keep it near the top of the board and 2) allow more room for other items. Here's one from Estes Park this summer. Sure wish I had shot it anytime other than midday. I give you Our Lady of the Mountains Catholic Church...


 Very pretty location but I see what you mean about the light. Nice shot nonetheless.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

One more:



The most interesting thing in this shot is not a structure, though. It is the tree in the left foreground which has been rubbed smooth by elephants over the years.

[Click picture for larger image.]


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> One more:
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/image/57118621/large.jpg
> 
> The most interesting thing in this shot is not a structure, though. It is the tree in the left foreground which has been rubbed smooth by elephants over the years.


That's cool!!!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Cool pics, guys ... I also like the fence ... and that Church is awesome. I think I'm going to have to find something new for this round, but I do have a pic or two I'd like to share.

The first is Saint Nicholas Memorial Chapel (Russian Orthodox). Constructed 1906, Homer, Alaska.
.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

More scenery than structure but there's a little bit of fence in there.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Awsome pics Rusty and Pelican!!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

pelican said:


> Cool pics, guys ... I also like the fence ... and that Church is awesome. I think I'm going to have to find something new for this round, but I do have a pic or two I'd like to share.
> 
> The first is Saint Nicholas Memorial Chapel (Russian Orthodox). Constructed 1906, Homer, Alaska.
> .


 Neat old chuch!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Pod said:


> More scenery than structure but there's a little bit of fence in there.


 I love the colors.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

pelican said:


> Cool pics, guys ... I also like the fence ... and that Church is awesome. I think I'm going to have to find something new for this round, but I do have a pic or two I'd like to share.
> 
> The first is Saint Nicholas Memorial Chapel (Russian Orthodox). Constructed 1906, Homer, Alaska.
> .


Hey Bob I have been there! I didn't have a camera with me though.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Hey Bob I have been there! I didn't have a camera with me though.


Small world, heh? Checking through my other pics, I think this was actually Kenai, not Homer.

Did you see the old trapper's cabin? Man, I can't imagine spending an Alaskan winter in that!!!

Bob

.
.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Pod said:


> More scenery than structure but there's a little bit of fence in there.


I like that a lot, Pod ... feels like :texasflag *HOME*.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Is that a lean-to or a lean-fro??? LOL


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

pelican said:


> Small world, heh? Checking through my other pics, I think this was actually Kenai, not Homer.
> 
> Did you see the old trapper's cabin? Man, I can't imagine spending an Alaskan winter in that!!!
> 
> ...


The old cabin is really neat. It would have been quite an experience to have lived in that era. When I was in college the campus library had a bunch of back issues of Sports Afield. I looked at them all, reading Russel Annabel's stories of Alaskan adventure. That explains alot about my grades. hwell:


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*A Little Paint...a Few Nails*

*Charles....a little paint...a few nails.....perfect house :smile: *


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

fishinfella said:


> *Charles....a little paint...a few nails.....perfect house :smile: *


 Don't forget to fix the swayback roof!

If it was my place I would try to fix it up. There are a lot of those old stone buildings in that area of Texas (NW Texas to the Panhandle).


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Just Walked Away*

*Yes...it is a shame that folks simply walked away from soundly built structures rather doing a little maintainence on them.*


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

The way we worked was 3 days on then 3 days off. On the days off we would either be hunting or exploring. I have been in old gold mines and cabins. I would go as far as my old car would let me. Gas was cheap but at that time I couldn't afford a camera so not many pictures. I had some but they were at my mothers house when it burned down.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

*Another ...*

Here's another I always liked just for the grace of the curve ... and notice how the shadow of the rail follows the white stripe. Couldn't have planned that one.

Unfortunately, couldn't stop to take the pic, so it's shot through a dirty windshield.

Queen Isabella Causeway ... halfway to South Padre.
.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

pelican said:


> Queen Isabella Causeway ... halfway to South Padre.
> .


 I'm happy to say I recognized that right away. Hopefully I'll be there again before too long!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

*A Different View*

I guess it is because my wife has me watching Jeanette McDonald and Nelson Eddy in original _SepiaTone_ but I thought I would play with a couple of my shots and try them again:





[Click pictures for larger version.]

If the pictures do not work (photo host having hiccups again) the page links are:

House

Camp

I think I like the house a bit better this way but prefer the camp scene in color.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*It was just too pretty to work all day today...*

Decided to go out and goof around. Structure must find structure...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

RustyBrown said:


> Decided to go out and goof around. Structure must find structure...


 I like that -- I was thinking that an unusual perspective, like looking up the side of a building, might be good. Not sure how security at my office would take to me walking around with a camera though.

Running short on time -- I either need to get with the program or use an old picture.

By the way, you captured some really interesting patterns from the structure and the reflections at that angle. Overall a very nice shot.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

*Before and After*

When I posted the picture of the old house in Guthrie I mentioned it took more digital manipulation than I like. This is the progression:

Original unedited image:



Edited in Color:



Edited -- Sepia tone:



I think I like the last one best, but overall I dislike having to do this much manipulation to the original image.

[Click pictures for larger image.]


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

*Old Drive-in...*

This shot was taken in March of 2001 near Beaver, Texas, if I remember correctly. Somewhere in the Texas Panhandle for sure. Was still functional at the time...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Not too many of those old drive-ins left. I hate to think how many people have never even seen a movie in one, and how many kids have no idea what one is.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> Running short on time -- I either need to get with the program or use an old picture.


Me too! So far my feeble attempts have turned out pretty poorly. I go back to work Fri. night, hopefully one of my pictures from there will turn out.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Here's Another...*

Antioch Baptist Church built in 1875...composite image.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

RustyBrown said:


> Antioch Baptist Church built in 1875...composite image.


 I like the "halo" effect around the church, but I think the first picture is my choice of the two. All good work for sure.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Kudos and a suggestion*

Lots of nice shots here guys/gals. Too many to comment on all of 'em.

Personally I enjoy the old structures and the editing to make them "older" or "fit the era" is outstanding.

"Structures" is a broad category. Perhaps as the list of submitters grows and to make it easier for folks just viewing, we create sub-categories? For example Stuctures can have sub-categories of Urban and CityScape. Just an idea.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

wisslbritches said:


> "Structures" is a broad category. Perhaps as the list of submitters grows and to make it easier for folks just viewing, we create sub-categories? For example Stuctures can have sub-categories of Urban and CityScape. Just an idea.


This thread was really started as a place to test out pictures that fit the current month's photo contest theme, and it is indeed pretty broad. I imagine that we will not see much activity on the thread once the contest is done.


----------



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

I wish I had some pictures of the older stuff... it does make me want to go drive around some of the more rural areas of the state though.

But I do have some modern stuff, John Hancock Tower in Boston...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Good job getting the cloud reflections in that one!


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*1)My 1st Barn and 2)You Know Who*

This barn was the first "printable" shot I took with my G3 after I bought it. April 2002 I believe. 
I hope you Texans recognize the 2nd shot. I would catagorize this rendition of Sam as Structure.

Helpful critiques are welcome!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

wisslbritches said:


> This barn was the first "printable" shot I took with my G3 after I bought it. April 2002 I believe.
> I hope you Texans recognize the 2nd shot. I would catagorize this rendition of Sam as Structure.
> 
> Helpful critiques are welcome!


 Thank for posting the pictures. I will let the experts critique them.:doowapsta


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

> Thank for posting the pictures. I will let the experts critique them.


 Ahhhhh....fire away!

I'm wondering why the image of Sam is so pixilated. The original doesnt show that. Perhaps I did something wrong in resizing. I use Irfanview for resizing. Maybe I should have done something different since it's portrait rather than landscape.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*I'd post this one for the contest...*

but I don't think 'Tower of Greed" would be too popular...


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Ok so I went too far with the Enron building*

Bet you didn't think of this for structure...I've been working on this very uncooperative model for weeks. One shot from the flash and he's gone. I'm getting close on the exposure though. I'm sure it looks better high res.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I liked the Enron shot myself. Nice work on the spider web but I think it was supposed to be constructed by people -- no beaver dams!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*I have to disagree...*



Charles Helm said:


> I liked the Enron shot myself. Nice work on the spider web but I think it was supposed to be constructed by people -- no beaver dams!


_"chiefcharlie and I tossed around some contest ideas and the verdict has come to the topic of *Structures*!

Be on the lookout for buildings, houses, shacks, barns, bridges, levy's, damns, gates, docks, stadiums, etc... anything that is *constructed."*_


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

RustyBrown said:


> _"chiefcharlie and I tossed around some contest ideas and the verdict has come to the topic of *Structures*! _
> 
> _Be on the lookout for buildings, houses, shacks, barns, bridges, levy's, damns, gates, docks, stadiums, etc... anything that is *constructed."*_


Under the doctrine of _ejusdem generis_ I stand by my interpretation. :biggrin: But I do not think that matters.:rotfl:


----------

